# "When You Don't Know Your Overhead Costs"



## Titan (Oct 22, 2008)

This is the kind of residence in which a plumbing contractor/drain lives who has no idea what his overhead costs are and is trying to increase sales volume by charging $5.00 less than "the going rate."


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok....


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

:laughing:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

A real fixer upper...
I'd start with stripping the finish on the wood floors with gasoline then head outside for a smoke break...


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

:laughing: I think I've seen that guy's truck in my town. His truck has "Master Plumber" lettered really big on the side of his truck. Most of the time it is parked at a local bar - that bar must have a lot of plumbing problems since he's there more often than not. He's unshaven and unkept - I've seen him at traffic lights. I imagine his home looks similar to the one above.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't usually see my competition's houses. But I tend to laugh when I see the old, beat-up, unmarked pick-up truck rolling down the road with pvc pipe on the pipe rack. The truck looks like it may die any minute, and I wonder if the guy is even licensed, much less knowing how to run a business. You know the ones.

True Story: Once a lady complained about my price to repair her shower-valve. She said her old plumber only charged $75, and she thought I was a rip-off for what I charged.
I asked her, _"Why did you call me then, instead of your old plumber?"_
Her answer, word for word: *"Oh,well he went out of business."* :blink: :no:


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

service guy said:


> I don't usually see my competition's houses. But I tend to laugh when I see the old, beat-up, unmarked pick-up truck rolling down the road with pvc pipe on the pipe rack. The truck looks like it may die any minute, and I wonder if the guy is even licensed, much less knowing how to run a business. You know the ones.
> 
> True Story: Once a lady complained about my price to repair her shower-valve. She said her old plumber only charged $75, and she thought I was a rip-off for what I charged.
> I asked her, _"Why did you call me then, instead of your old plumber?"_
> Her answer, word for word: *"Oh,well he went out of business."* :blink: :no:


 they just dont wanna listen:surrender:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

If I had a dollar for every time I've had that exact same conversation I could buy that poor bastard in the photo a new house.



service guy said:


> I don't usually see my competition's houses. But I tend to laugh when I see the old, beat-up, unmarked pick-up truck rolling down the road with pvc pipe on the pipe rack. The truck looks like it may die any minute, and I wonder if the guy is even licensed, much less knowing how to run a business. You know the ones.
> 
> True Story: Once a lady complained about my price to repair her shower-valve. She said her old plumber only charged $75, and she thought I was a rip-off for what I charged.
> I asked her, _"Why did you call me then, instead of your old plumber?"_
> Her answer, word for word: *"Oh,well he went out of business."* :blink: :no:


----------



## Aliftheplumber (Nov 15, 2009)

True Story: Once a lady complained about my price to repair her shower-valve. She said her old plumber only charged $75, and she thought I was a rip-off for what I charged.
I asked her, _"Why did you call me then, instead of your old plumber?"_
Her answer, word for word: *"Oh,well he went out of business."* :blink: :no:[/QUOTE]

Haha, those are my favourites!!! They try and pull that one all the time, and at first we listened a bit, but now we let them call another cheaper guy...half the time they call us when they are done being ripped off. Alif has fixed a lot of 'the last guy''s stuff.


----------

